

Isometric text with CSS3 - Kenan
http://www.midwinter-dg.com/blog_demos/css-isometric-text/

======
powrtoch
It's really unfortunate that this would be so hard to use in production due to
lack of a suitable IE fallback. If a browser doesn't support @font-face, for
example, you can always fall back to a standard font. For isometric text
though, lack of support would likely disrupt the page layout so badly that the
only fallback solution would be images.

That said, as easy as it is to think of sites where isometric text would be a
cool design element, I can't easily think of an application where it would
need to be actual, editable text. Perhaps if you had a heavily futuristic
themed CMS site...

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Editing isometric game worlds, perhaps?

------
msujaws
This site fails to use unprefixed css properties when it uses the prefixed
versions, so when newer browsers view the page they get a partial experience.

------
chinchang
Nice! This can be used to make a really cool isometric website. Something
similar but in terms of isometric blocks:
<http://kushagragour.in/lab/isoblocks/>

------
mp3geek
Interesting firefox will do the isometric text, but not when its the shadow

~~~
gkoberger
This site uses the never-official-and-now-removed skew(x, y) rather than the
correct way, skewX(x) skewY(y).

~~~
asto
This is correct. More on MDN:
<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/CSS/transform#skewX>

------
Smudge
Very similar to <http://beta.theexpressiveweb.com/css3-web-fonts/>

------
Cyranix
Looking forward to digging through the source code on this one. Pleasantly
surprised that text selection with both mouse and keyboard worked intuitively
and smoothly (Ubuntu/Chrome) -- usually I'd expect this kind of trickery to
break down at some boring edge case like this. Same for zooming with
Ctrl+mousewheel.

------
Foy
I think if there was too much of this anywhere my neck would get a major kink
in it. The specific font choice didn't help.

It's cool that this is _possible_ however, just not so cool for accessibility,
or readability.

~~~
leberwurstsaft
I'd say it may even be contributing to accessibility, precisely because of the
use of CSS to achieve a desired look instead of falling back to imagery. This
allows to disable styles or rather allows screenreaders to still work their
way through every bit of information.

But yes, for visual readability its quite the horror. So better apply it
sparingly.

------
vegashacker
Is this related to this project?
<http://www.themaninblue.com/experiment/Cubescape/new.php> Design looks the
same.

~~~
dangrossman
I don't see the similarity, aside from the 3D perspective which is the point
of the demo.

------
rorrr
Fails in IE9

Half-fails in Firefox 14.0.1 (Win7)

~~~
rplnt
Surprisingly works in Opera.

